# Toys for my lab



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have bought numerous toys for my 6mo old lab so he can keep himself occupied during the day when noone is around. Well since the time I got him he pretty much destroys them all. The only toys he has left that have survived is a rubber gear thing with a rope attached to it and one of his thick braided ropes. Any suggestions on toys i can get him that are "Windsor" proof.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have had pretty good luck with a Kong. They also make a Kong ball that is pretty hard to destroy.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i just give my pup rawhides, shes destroyed everything even kongs....something new i wana get is "puppy teething keys" by NYLABONE they r suppused to be super strong


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Kong... best toy ever...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I highly recommend not giving them any thing when they are not supervised, give them a really good work out and they won't need to be kept occupied. Raw hides can be pretty dangerous, any thing that can be swallowed is a no-no. Kongs stuffed with a treat would be best, but if you have a real aggesive chewer, I wouldn't even give those unattended.
Lots of dogs die or come close to it requiring expensive surgery every year do to blockages.


----------



## neverEnuffGuns (Nov 22, 2006)

Nylabones last months...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm with BROWNDOG on this one... I would also add that I do NOT give them anything with a squeaky in the middle. This only promotes a very hard mouth.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well i was wondering around in Cabela's last Thursday and stumbled upon an Extreme Kong, one of the black ones, with a can of liver flavored paste for $17. I figured why not and bought it (along with a few other things i really didn't need). Brought it home put some paste in it and the cat went after it lol. He smelled the paste and stuck his paw in and got some on it and then licked it off. Was kinda funny so i watched him for like twenty minutes until he had gotten it all out. Sorry I thought that was kinda funny. I let my pooch in after watching the cat and omg he loves it and he hasn't even figured out how to destroy it yet!!!!! He throws that thing around the living room and goes chasing after it like no other toy i've gotten for him. He's pretty much a power chewer but im thinking this one will actually stay in tact.

Thanks guys for telling me about this, I am indebted to you.

Matt


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

AC- what I'll do every once in a while as well is put some peanut butter in the middle of the kong. Probably a bit cheaper then the liver stuff you bought.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

the liver stuff came with it i guess i don't really like it, it seems to runny and i don't want it getting on my carpet thanks for the tip i'll try the peanut butter

p.s. i found two pups today in oberon while i was working someone had just dropped them off and left them to freeze, i couldn't let em just die so i got a box from the bar and brought em home. one looks like a black lab has all the traits that i know of. the other is a mixed breed with some lab in it as well anyone want one?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow that makes me soooo mad When people just through dogs outside and drive away nothing ticks me off more, at least take them to a humane society


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I know its terrible, its not like someone won't take em for giveaway. And these pups are tiny im amazed they were still alive. One bad thing about helping these pups out tho. They definately aren't potty trained but i kinda expected that for how young they are, and omg i don't know what they were being fed but i don't think my 7 month old labs crap smells that bad or ever did when he was a pup. But then he is spoiled and gets science diet too so that prolly helps.


----------

